# ملابس صيف 2010 للشباب



## جاكلين عريان (24 مارس 2010)

[URL="http://www.s5e5.com/vb"]
	
[URL="http://www.s5e5.com/vb"]
	
[URL="http://www.s5e5.com/vb"]
	
[URL="http://www.s5e5.com/vb"]
	
[URL="http://www.s5e5.com/vb"]
	
[URL="http://www.s5e5.com/vb"]
	
[URL="http://www.s5e5.com/vb"]
	
[URL="http://www.s5e5.com/vb"]
	
[URL="http://www.s5e5.com/vb"]
	
*

**

**

**

**

**

*[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2010)

يجننوا يا قمر

شكلهم حلو اوي

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## nerooo_jesus (24 مارس 2010)

يابختهم بامانة تشكيلة حلوة اووووووووووى يا قمراية


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (24 مارس 2010)

حلويين اوووووووووووووووووى يجننوا​


----------



## grges monir (24 مارس 2010)

انا مش بلبس غير قمصان تى شيرت قليل هههه
طبعا دة مش يمنع انى اقول انهم حلوين قعلا
ذوقك عالى قى الاختييار جاكلين


----------



## النهيسى (24 مارس 2010)

*روووووعه جدا جدا جدا وشيك

جدا

شكرا

سلام الرب يســــوع​*


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2010)

برافو عليكى يا جاكلين 

مره للبنات 

ومره للشباب 

بترضى الكل 

بصراحه حلووووووووووين جداااااااااا

ياله يا شباب افرحوا

​


----------



## Mason (24 مارس 2010)

*معظمهم شيك اوى *
*ميرسى يا جاكلين على زوقك الرائع *
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 مارس 2010)

*حلوووين كتيير
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## asmicheal (24 مارس 2010)

دة اكتر واحد عجبنى 
كلهم ذوقهم لذيذ جاكلين 

شكرا ليكى كتير 
​


----------



## Coptic Man (24 مارس 2010)

انا عايز التيشرت ده ههههه

موضوع جميل يا جاكلين وتشيرتات حلوة​


----------



## جيلان (25 مارس 2010)

الواد ده حلو





وفى طقم عجبنى بس الواد الى لابسه كان مايص لو الواد الى فوق ده على الطقم الى عجبنى هيبقى حلو بس اطقم كتير جميلة الله ينور يلا من نفسهم بقى


----------



## جاكلين عريان (25 مارس 2010)

ميرسي علي مروركم الجميل ده وتشجيعكم ليا ونورتونى


----------



## جاكلين عريان (25 مارس 2010)

هنبقي نغيرلم الواد ياجيلان متزعليش ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 مارس 2010)

هدوم لذيذه اوي يا جاكلين ذوقك رائع بجد

ميرسي موت

سلام لكي


----------

